# Birth Control



## kerrypop (May 29, 2007)

So, Getting married in a few months, and although we've had sex in the past, we've always used a condom- I've never been on birth control. I'm a little nervous because of all of the health risks, and after reading up on wikipedia, I am... still nervous. What do you use, how is it administered, and do you know of any health risks? Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## Pookie (May 29, 2007)

I take the contraceptive pill, the first kind I took sucked, made my period so heavy, painful and horrible, so I tried another kind and its amazing. Very few cramps, light period, still get really down but I guess thats not to be helped. If there was weight gain, then, lol... I never noticed. I take the combined type which mean if I forget to take it at bedtime I have 12 hours to take it and still be protected. 

I have to go to the nurse every 6 months to have my blood pressure checked to make sure its not getting too high otherwise I will have to stop taking it. My nurse is happy for me to carry on with them as long as I am responsible enough to be checked over.


----------



## Missy9579 (May 29, 2007)

I was on the Depo-Provera shot for over 3 years...and I loved it,,,,I did not get a period,,,,you get a shot in your arm, or bum, every 3 months.

Some of the side effects are that it can cause you to bleed,,,and it will last for 3 months, since there is no way to get off the shot, unless you shot getting it,,,,and itc an cause weight gain. I think these are sort of,,,side effects of most birth control,,,you can bleed while on the pill, and gain weight.

I recently got off the shot, because it does take about 9 months after stopping it to conceive a baby...and started the pill...Id like to plan a baby sooner, rather than later, so I got off for fertility reasons.....I take the pill, and have had no side effects either!!


----------



## Esme (May 29, 2007)

You have to be very careful about the pill and things like that if you have any sort of tendencies towards clotting. Blood clots are one of the major problems associated with the pill. I was on Yasmine and then Seasonale and wound up in the hospital for a week. The pills were not solely responsible for the clotting, but were a major contributor to them, and clots can be life-threatening. 

Be sure and discuss your options thoroughly with your doctor so you can make an informed decision together.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2007)

I'm on the "mini-pill" which only has one hormone instead of two so there are fewer side effects. Only issue with it is that you have to take it PRECISELY at the same time every day- which can be more of a challenge than you realize at first. If you miss taking it at the PRECISE SAME TIME each and every day, then you have to use an alternative method for 30 days. Other than that, it's been pretty easy- much better than the full throttle pills I have tried in the past.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 29, 2007)

My fertility days are long gone but during my days as a fertile myrtle I used a diaphragm and cervical cap. Hated them both, got constant UTI's, and they were a major pain in the ass to use. So I wouldn't recommend them, unless you're absolutely SURE you don't want any hormones.

To control bleeding I used the Mirena IUD. It's fairly new, and unlike the metal ones, it uses a small amount of hormones to stop both ovulation and implantation. The small amount used makes it safer than oral contraceptives, the Nuvo Ring or the patch. The risks? It hurts to be put in, especially if you haven't had kids before, but it's a very quick, "over before you know it" kind of hurt. Also, rarely (RARELY!) can it pierce the uterus -- this happens when the person putting it in doesn't know what they're doing. For some women they get irregular bleeding but others, like me, notice a decrease. Women women don't even bleed at all while it's in. There is a string, like thin fishing line, that comes through the cervix but softens with time. 

That's the low down on the Mirena. Definitely check out their website and/or talk to your gynie provider for more details.

Some of our providers have started placing a new under the skin type birth control -- like Norplant, but better. I don't know anything about it but they're excited about it.

One thing I do know is that the patch is generally considered ineffective for women over.... hmmmm.... 200 pounds, I think? Not sure of the weight, but that's something to keep in mind.

I did have good luck with natural family planning. If you have regular periods, and are committed to it, it's very useful to both prevent and achieve pregnancy. There are some new gizmos on the market now, both software for your computer and fertility indicators, that are supposed to make it easier. Back in the day when I did it, I had to take my temp before getting out of bed every single day. With a mercury basal thermometer that took forever -- great fun when your preschooler is ransacking the house. Oy.


----------



## GoddessNoir (May 29, 2007)

I've used the pill in the past but, I don't like the idea of putting additional hormones into my body.


If you don't want to use hormones, I would suggest the method used in "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni Weschler I've used her method not as birth control but to track my ovulation, it's great.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 29, 2007)

I use spermicidal sheets. Given, my fertility probably sucks, but I haven't gotten preg yet!


----------



## love dubh (May 30, 2007)

Get Waxy over here to talk about the Mirena. She's in love with it. In fact, they'll be married come next spring.


----------



## kerrypop (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for all your input guys- I'm definitely NOT looking for something that lasts more than one or two years. We want to have kids, but I really want to finish grad school and my first year of teaching before we do. I am thinking about the mini pill.... hmm. I should go talk to my doctor.


----------



## Pookie (May 30, 2007)

See I dont like the idea at all of an injection or implant, I reacted so badly to the first pill I tried I shudder to think what it would be like if the same happened with an injection there is no way to be rid of, or an implant having to be removed again


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 30, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> So, Getting married in a few months, and although we've had sex in the past, we've always used a condom- I've never been on birth control. I'm a little nervous because of all of the health risks, and after reading up on wikipedia, I am... still nervous. What do you use, how is it administered, and do you know of any health risks? Thanks in advance ladies.



I used the IUD (for over 20 years), and seriously, I think it is the best birth control ever. Depending on when (or if) you plan on having children, you can have an IUD inserted and leave it in for 7-10 years (or more). It really doesn't hurt to have put in or taken out, just slight cramping, and it did not make my periods worse at all. My husband could not feel it during intercourse. There is no hormonal risks. It is easy and mindless and was a perfect choice for me. If you want more info, look up Paraguard IUD online.


----------



## Tad (May 30, 2007)

My wife has been using the vaginal ring for about three years now. It works somewhat similarly to the pill in that releases hormones into your body, however you only have to put it in once a month, and apparently the hormone doses are lower as they are released right near where they need to be. The only downside is that yes, you have a rubber ring around your cervix, which I can imagine could bother some people.

Prior to that we went for about eight years using a combination of rythm and condoms. My wife's periods have always been regular as clock-work so rythm gave us substantial safe times, and having a second kid would not have been a disaster. I think we were deliberatly tempting fate a little, not being able to rationally justify another one but kind of hoping fate would intervene. For better or worse, this method worked amazingly well for us. I should add that one time, ten year ago, we altered this to use the sponge instead of a condom during the &#8216;fertile’ time. My son is nine and a quarter. So I don’t endorse the sponge, although fate knew exactly what it was doing in that case, as we realized after the fact the timing was perfect for us

We went to the ring only because my wife was getting some ovarian cysts that were bursting every couple of months leaving her in incapacitating pain, and the doctor thought the hormones would help to control that (and they seem to have). But it seems to be working just fine as birth control too.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 30, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> So, Getting married in a few months, and although we've had sex in the past, we've always used a condom- I've never been on birth control. I'm a little nervous because of all of the health risks, and after reading up on wikipedia, I am... still nervous. What do you use, how is it administered, and do you know of any health risks? Thanks in advance ladies.



I use the non hormonal IUD. I really like it. I hear there is a risk of ectopic pregnancy with it which never happend to me. (was not very sexually active though) Also at one point the IUD slipped out of place. I didn't know about it till a routine ultra sound found it. It was removed and I just never had it reinstalled. I'm planning on doing that soon though. I had it for 7 years without incident till it was removed.

The women in my family are famous for baby making. My sister had a partial hysterecomy, was on the pill and used a condom and her baby is due June 15. I'm totally skeeved out that I might become pregnant over a casual relationship.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 30, 2007)

I too use the NuvaRing (vaginal ring). Once inserted I can't feel it. If I do feel it then I know it's not in properly. I've been using it for close to four years. The only trouble I had was that as my belly got bigger, I had trouble inserted and removing it, but as we all know necessity is the mother of invention. I have found a way to deal with it.


----------



## persimmon (May 30, 2007)

I had a Paragard (the copper IUD) and now I have a Mirena (the levonorgestrel-releasing IUD) and while the Paragard did the job I prefer the Mirena for now. I had almost no cramps at baseline but full-strength dysmenorrhea with the Paragard. Then after it slipped out of place and I had to get it taken out.

I waffled a bit between getting another Paragard or a Mirena to replace it, but my GYN's description of the inflamed vs atrophic endometrium was eventually what tipped me over emotionally. A little more than a year out from my last insert I have no pain and almost no period.

The other thing about the Mirena is that unlike, say, Depo-Provera, and similarly to the pill, it's very quickly reversible. So if you want something that will work super-well until you want it to not work (not like ed's happy-accidentally-on-purpose sort of example), I would totally recommend checking it out more. There's no reason you have to keep it the full five years.

Oh, and ask for the paracervical block if you get an IUD.

persimmon

(I'm from Eugene too!)


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 30, 2007)

I ended up with a blood clot 3 mos after starting the Pill, even the lo-dose variety. So...what Esme said.

For contexts where the issue is pregnancy, not STDs (i.e., in longer-term sexual relationship, post-testing/-wait periods) I have used VCF sheets (are they the same thing as what you meant, TSL?), and found them fine.

(In every other context, though--condoms still necessary! Just to put on a sex educator hat for a moment. Haha. Get it. Hat.)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 30, 2007)

This is a great question!!!

First off, congrats Kerry on tying the knot!!!

I too want birth control and am getting my smear done tomorrow so I will ask then.

I have a latex sensitivity which makes using condoms hella expensive...say upwards of £7 for 5. And they aren't perfect by any means.

I am terrified of blood clots in my legs. I had the coil recommended to me, but I have read there is an increased risk of ectopic pregnancies...no thanks, been there, done that.

I guess I will post tomorrow if I am recommended anything good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I ended up with a blood clot 3 mos after starting the Pill, even the lo-dose variety. So...what Esme said.
> 
> For contexts where the issue is pregnancy, not STDs (i.e., in longer-term sexual relationship, post-testing/-wait periods)* I have used VCF sheets* (are they the same thing as what you meant, TSL?), and found them fine.
> 
> (In every other context, though--condoms still necessary! Just to put on a sex educator hat for a moment. Haha. Get it. Hat.)



I have problems with these sheets...... not to be too graphic but let's just say it gets all stuck together before....... :blush: :doh:


----------



## persimmon (May 30, 2007)

For those worried about clots, the hypercoagulability caused by the progestin component of the combined pill is dwarfed by the estrogen component. Previous DVT/PE is not a contraindication to progestin-only contraception.

Also, remember that pregnancy is itself a huge risk factor for clots.

BBSSBBW, pregnancies that stick while using an IUD are proportionally more likely to be ectopic, but since the overall pregnancy rate is so low the ectopic pregnancy rate is lowered absolutely (at least with the Paragard or Mirena). It may be even lower with the frameless IUDs available in the UK. Ask!

persimmon


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 31, 2007)

Could someone please explain to me what these spermicidal sheets are? I've never heard of them, and I am curious! Be graphic, I can take it!!!


----------



## love dubh (May 31, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Could someone please explain to me what these spermicidal sheets are? I've never heard of them, and I am curious! Be graphic, I can take it!!!



They're like those Listerine strips, but larger, and you stick 'em up your cootch. They then dissolve, and you have happy times.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

love dubh said:


> you stick 'em up your cootch.




LOL!!!!!!!!! I love people who tell it like it is, lol. When I was 17 I started referring to tampons and coochie crawlers, lol...cos that's what the felt like, lol.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 31, 2007)

i have used the vaginal film with condoms a lot...like someone said, listerine for private parts...but i dont seem to have the dissolving problem, thank goodness....you fold them, then use a finger to place them where they need to be, you know, i am a HUGE proponent of having the sex partner help, i figure they are there, they should help put stuff where it needs to be., plus a little extra foreplay never hurt anyone...


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 31, 2007)

I had dysmenorrhea the first month after having the Paragard put in but then everything was normal after that, just as my OB/GYN predicted. I hear the Mirena carries no clotting risk but I have other risk factors that prevent me from using it or else I would. The IUD is the best birth control I've ever used, I agree with Sandie on that one. I also have the latex allergy so birth control has been an extremely high maintenence issue for me. The Paragard is the only workable choice in concert with vinyl condoms.

And BBSSBBW, I used to call tampons [email protected]$sy plugs. That's before I decided to clean up my act a little. 




persimmon said:


> I had a Paragard (the copper IUD) and now I have a Mirena (the levonorgestrel-releasing IUD) and while the Paragard did the job I prefer the Mirena for now. I had almost no cramps at baseline but full-strength dysmenorrhea with the Paragard. Then after it slipped out of place and I had to get it taken out.
> 
> I waffled a bit between getting another Paragard or a Mirena to replace it, but my GYN's description of the inflamed vs atrophic endometrium was eventually what tipped me over emotionally. A little more than a year out from my last insert I have no pain and almost no period.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

Well........I had my smear today. OMG, the least painful one EVAR!

The Dr/Nurse, whomever she was, (I'm trusting what can I say???), was apprehensive about doing it cos of my size. However, having always been big and having been round the same weight now for 8 years, I know my body well. And I made my hubby go to assist, lol.

Basically, pillow under ass/hips gives people a good view of my cervix. I felt no pain at all!!! In the US, the clamps hurt, inserting the metal scraper hurt, but it was smooth as butter today. 

As for birth control, I got 3 pamplets. One is about all the different contraceptives, another one about IUD's and one about IUS (Mirena). I have to talk to my GP first but I have an appointment soon so it will be sorted.

I was the IUS (Intrauterine System) aka the coil. It lasts for 5 years, makes your period very light or non-existent and doesn't have the scary side effects the pill does...ie blood clots. And 5 years of bithcontrol sounds nice...hang on let me do some math....£1820 saved over the course of 5 years on condoms, lol. That's loads!!!

So yeah, I have found the one I want, now I just need to get it. The idea of light no periods is just as appealing as not having to worry about pregnancy.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 31, 2007)

I have menorrhagia and my doc put me on the pill to help reduce the bleeding -- it hasn't. PLUS, I now have blood clots. Actually, what she really wanted was for me to get the Mirena. But, me not wanting anything going up inside of me besides a man, I said "nope." However, after reading this thread and reading Waxwing's praises of it in the past, I've been seriously thinking about trying it out. Due to memorrhagia I have to take extra iron pills to keep me from eating the brick walls in my house (Highly anemic!).


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

Another NuvaRing user here. I love it, because it's much safer than the pill (while being even more effective than the pill), you don't have to remember to use it daily (or have the side-effects one can have with the pill), and if I want to skip having a period I can. I've been using it for almost three years now and wouldn't switch.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a question about the ring.....Do you know the time it takes to get pregnant after stopping the ring?

i know the shot is a good 9 months to get out of your system....

Also,,,I am having horrid pictures of having to jam my fist into my twidget to fetch this thing out...and its quite scary...

Also, during the week you have the ring out...while you have your period,,,,are you sill protected...do the hormones stay inside you?? Not that I am a fan of having sex while on my period, but ya know,,,,when its not heavy or something, the want may arise,,,,but I dont know if I would be protected....

I just started using the pill maybe 3 months ago, and I wouldnt be opposed to having something else...but I want something that has a short wait for getting preggers!


----------



## Tina (Jun 2, 2007)

Violet, you can take a look here, and at least one of your questions should be answered. You can use the pill while on your period, but it will stay in your system for long enough that it shouldn't be a problem. Still, for extra protection...

As far as putting it in and taking it out, I have short fingers, and I've only ever had problems putting it in once, and never taking it out. You'll find that sitting on the toilet might be the best position, and it is right inside the vaginal opening, with the pubic bone holding it in.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 2, 2007)

On blood clots...

I was on the depo shot for a year. About half-way through my period stopped completely. After my final shot it took a year and a half for my period to return (which isn't uncommon). At first it was very sporadic. I might have it one month and not the next, or have it for a couple weeks and then go longer without it. Eventually it got to where I almost always have it, and now I get maybe a week a month where I don't have it. 

I do get clots, and when I was passing some that were quarter-sized I got worried and did a little reasearch.

If you check out the Mayo Clinic website they discuss period clots. They are not a threat like other clots are. The only concern is that when large ones pass through the cervix it can be uncomfortable or painful. They happen because the uterus only has so much of a store of anti-clotting agent and when that is used up due to a long period, clots form until the body can create more anti-clotting agent.

I'm mainly just getting annoyed by it, so I'm going to go on the pill just to re-regulate myself. As far as birth control goes I'm happy using spermicidal condoms for now.

I know nothing about IUD (though I know more now after reading this thread!), though I do know that with any birth control the amount of hormones released may have to be adjusted due to weight.

Good luck!

Edit: I was just reading up on some stuff. I misinterpreted the original discussion on clots in this thread. Yes, some birth control can create serious clots in the legs and other parts that can travel to the brain, lungs, heart, etc. The clots that you pass through your vag are not the same kinds of clots.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 2, 2007)

BigCutieViolet said:


> I have a question about the ring.....Do you know the time it takes to get pregnant after stopping the ring?
> 
> i know the shot is a good 9 months to get out of your system....
> 
> ...



According to the website normal fertility should return between 13 and 28 days after stopping use of the ring.

Yes, you are protected during the ring free week (it's like the week of placebo's with the pill). I often don't even have a period while using the ring.

As for removal, I do have some trouble, but I'm alot bigger then you. I was able to remove it easily when I was around 450. As a youngster I was always wigged out about inserting things in "there"....I wouldn't hear of using a tampon but I got over that.

Talk to your ob/gyn together the two of you can make a good decision that works for you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW, the Mirena is the one with the hormone, not the coil, and that one lasts 5 years. The Paragard is the one with the copper coil and it lasts 10 years. Each work great and will lower the risk of ectopic pregnancy if you are prone but I think the Mirena will lower it slightly more. I'm not sure though so you should bring these issues up with your doctor. The Paragard worked fine for me and like I said before, I come from a family of award winning baby makers despite prevention efforts. That's how I got here, I'm baby number 7. 




BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well........I had my smear today. OMG, the least painful one EVAR!
> 
> The Dr/Nurse, whomever she was, (I'm trusting what can I say???), was apprehensive about doing it cos of my size. However, having always been big and having been round the same weight now for 8 years, I know my body well. And I made my hubby go to assist, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> i have used the vaginal film with condoms a lot...like someone said, listerine for private parts...but i dont seem to have the dissolving problem, thank goodness....you fold them, then use a finger to place them where they need to be, you know, i am a HUGE proponent of having the sex partner help, i figure they are there, they should help put stuff where it needs to be., plus a little extra foreplay never hurt anyone...



How bad is the allergic rection factor with the vaginal film? I'm thinking that this may be a great interim method while I wait around forever for an opening to get my IUD put back in. (my gyn is a heralded hero/expert with a long wait list) Is there a website where I can see what the risk factors are with the vaginal film?


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 5, 2007)

Good Contraceptives are the following 
OrthoEvra - The Patch
OrthoTricylen Lo - The Pill
Yaz 
Femcon


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> How bad is the allergic rection factor with the vaginal film? I'm thinking that this may be a great interim method while I wait around forever for an opening to get my IUD put back in. (my gyn is a heralded hero/expert with a long wait list) Is there a website where I can see what the risk factors are with the vaginal film?




Lilly, I would love to use that stuff, I just can't get it in me though


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Good Contraceptives are the following
> OrthoEvra - The Patch
> OrthoTricylen Lo - The Pill
> Yaz
> Femcon




My problem is that I have high blood pressure since I was pre-eclampsic with my twin pregnancy. My ex-husband had a vascectomy but when we split, I suddenly found out my birth control options had been narrowed considerably because certain hormones are unsafe for me. Mini-pills are one of the few options for me.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anybody know if the "Advantage 24" bioadhesive contraceptive gel is availible *anywhere* any longer? 

I used to use it as a backup back in the day when I had missed a pill or was on antibiotics because it is not only a spermacide gel but the way the gel is formulated it functions as a barrier as well and can be applied up to 24 hours in advance and it had a really easy to use single use applicator.

It stopped being sold in the US about the time the sponge went off the market and a friend would get them for me in Canada and then mail them to me as she traveled back and forth from Canada often.

I even had a website to order it from overseas at one point, but now I can't find a source anywhere. Pity as it worked well, did not cause an allergic reaction, and I feel it was safer and more effective than the foam, gel, film, and inserts availible now here in the US.

Tracy


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 7, 2007)

Am I the only person on earth who has a Mirena? Seriously that mofo is so boss I can't believe everyone doesn't have one. 

Also, I mention it at EVERY available opportunity. You're lucky that this time it's actually relevant. Sometimes I just want to mention my uterus. 

Really, though, 5 years. You don't have to think about it (except once a month to check for the end of the little cord) for 5 years. Set it and forget it, as they say. Also, almost no cramps, and little to no bleeding. 

Consider it, people!! It's amazing!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 7, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has a Mirena? Seriously that mofo is so boss I can't believe everyone doesn't have one.
> 
> Also, I mention it at EVERY available opportunity. You're lucky that this time it's actually relevant. Sometimes I just want to mention my uterus.
> 
> ...



Its the one I want....I need to talk to my GP about it.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 10, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Its the one I want....I need to talk to my GP about it.



Be warned that you'll have a pretty long period of spotting, but once that's out of the way you'll be clockwork regular. If you can tolerate the first year or so of weirdness, you're set.

I like it because it really has decreased my cramps.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> I too use the NuvaRing (vaginal ring). Once inserted I can't feel it. If I do feel it then I know it's not in properly. I've been using it for close to four years. The only trouble I had was that as my belly got bigger, I had trouble inserted and removing it, but as we all know necessity is the mother of invention. I have found a way to deal with it.



If it's not too much, I really need to know the way... LOL.... I'm interested in it, but I'm totally paranoid I won't be able to get it out/in, etc. 

When I was 17 I got a Today Sponge stuck in me for like 4 hours, I was so panicked it just got worse and worse as the time went by.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Really, though, 5 years. You don't have to think about it (except once a month to check for the end of the little cord) for 5 years. Set it and forget it, as they say. Also, almost no cramps, and little to no bleeding.
> 
> Consider it, people!! It's amazing!



Uhm, ok... wait... how do you check for the little cord??? I'm imagining things I can't do.


----------



## Ash (Jun 10, 2007)

Me too. The question I keep asking myself is "Must a fat girl be a contortionist to use this particular method?" If so, it's totally out for me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Me too. The question I keep asking myself is "Must a fat girl be a contortionist to use this particular method?" If so, it's totally out for me.



Exactly! I mean, I can reach all the places that need reachin for regular "stuff", but up and inside?? I'm just not too sure about that.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 10, 2007)

I had the same worry, and though it's not easy, it can be done.

It's a very thin surgical plastic cord, and dangles right outside of your cervix. It's not that hard to find if you sit down. That's just to make sure that it's still there, but it's unlikely that it's going anywhere. I sort of check when I remember to, which isn't regularly.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh yeah 
I forgot to list Nuvaring and if you want to learn more information on this new form of contraceptive than go to the website www.nuvaring.com than you're going to learn a lot about it but they do have a lot of side effects involved with this Vaginal Ring such as with any type of Birth Control Blood Clots Stroke Heart Attack etc. I need to try one of them because my Period is so irregular its not even funny


----------



## Aurora (Jun 11, 2007)

I've read that they recommend Mirena only for women who have already had a child, so that kinda leaves me out.


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 20, 2007)

I had my annual checkup today and I've been really wanting to get an IUD (paragard). I discussed this with my doctor and she refused to give me one, saying I wasn't a good candidate. This was based on the fact that I am not in a long term committed relationship. She recommended a diaphragm and a spermicide as a form of non-hormonal birth control (in additon to a condom of course). 

Has anyone else experienced this? I had no idea my relationship status opted me in or out for certain forms of birth control. I'm thinking of trying to go to another Gyn, but I'm not sure if they'll tell me the same thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Am I the only person on earth who has a Mirena? Seriously that mofo is so boss I can't believe everyone doesn't have one.
> 
> Also, I mention it at EVERY available opportunity. You're lucky that this time it's actually relevant. Sometimes I just want to mention my uterus.
> 
> ...



My healthcare provider talked me into getting a Mirena....
They opened up my cervix (which was very painful to me), found that my uterus runs on the small end as far as the size of uterus's go (yes, even after carrying a set of twins), inserted the Mirena. My uterus had a mighty cramp and pushed it right back out... immediately. My uterus rejected it......


Oh... and they left the bloody IUD on the counter while they went out of the room to let me get dressed. It wasn't pretty......


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 21, 2007)

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> I had my annual checkup today and I've been really wanting to get an IUD (paragard). I discussed this with my doctor and she refused to give me one, saying I wasn't a good candidate. This was based on the fact that I am not in a long term committed relationship. She recommended a diaphragm and a spermicide as a form of non-hormonal birth control (in additon to a condom of course).
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I had no idea my relationship status opted me in or out for certain forms of birth control. I'm thinking of trying to go to another Gyn, but I'm not sure if they'll tell me the same thing.



Unfortunately, it's pretty common practice. Most of the time they won't allow an IUD for someone who isn't in a committed monogamous relationship. It's because the risk of an STI ascending up the string is (apparently) high and statistically you're at greater risk for an infection than someone who's been married for 10 years and who is monogamous. I've tried to get them for some of my teen moms (who are often on their second kid by the time they're 19) but they won't do it, unfortunately, since they're not monogamous.

It's too bad, because the Mirena is a very good choice for people who truly don't want to get pregnant and who don't do well on hormonal birth control. What I find irritating is the assumption that you wouldn't use safe sex if you're not married. That's really unfair, in my book. And it also doesn't factor in the statistical probability that in a long term marriage, an affair is not an unknown possibility.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh... and they left the bloody IUD on the counter while they went out of the room to let me get dressed. It wasn't pretty......



Ewwwwww..... just.... ewwwww. I'm so paranoid about cleaning up after a procedure. I pack everything away before I leave the room because nobody needs to see that stuff.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 21, 2007)

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> I had my annual checkup today and I've been really wanting to get an IUD (paragard). I discussed this with my doctor and she refused to give me one, saying I wasn't a good candidate. This was based on the fact that I am not in a long term committed relationship. She recommended a diaphragm and a spermicide as a form of non-hormonal birth control (in additon to a condom of course).
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I had no idea my relationship status opted me in or out for certain forms of birth control. I'm thinking of trying to go to another Gyn, but I'm not sure if they'll tell me the same thing.



Yes. I had to lie and say I was in a comitted relationship. (as if THAT'S a guarantee these days of not getting an STD) Besides that, what if a year later you and Romeo aren't together anymore? Are the cops going to come to confiscate your IUD? Will they snatch it from you upon your next physical exam regardless of your wishes? Or are they indirectly saying that responsible condom use does not protect anyone against STD's? 

So I told a fib and got the ParaGuard.


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (Aug 21, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Unfortunately, it's pretty common practice. Most of the time they won't allow an IUD for someone who isn't in a committed monogamous relationship. It's because the risk of an STI ascending up the string is (apparently) high and statistically you're at greater risk for an infection than someone who's been married for 10 years and who is monogamous. I've tried to get them for some of my teen moms (who are often on their second kid by the time they're 19) but they won't do it, unfortunately, since they're not monogamous.
> 
> It's too bad, because the Mirena is a very good choice for people who truly don't want to get pregnant and who don't do well on hormonal birth control. What I find irritating is the assumption that you wouldn't use safe sex if you're not married. That's really unfair, in my book. And it also doesn't factor in the statistical probability that in a long term marriage, an affair is not an unknown possibility.



I felt irritated as she sat there and explained how to use a diaphragm, how is that any more different than an IUD. Both require condom use to prevent an STI, one is just more convenient. It frankly felt a little judgmental, but maybe that's cause I don't like hearing the word no. 



LillyBBBW said:


> Yes. I had to lie and say I was in a comitted relationship. (as if THAT'S a guarantee these days of not getting an STD) Besides that, what if a year later you and Romeo aren't together anymore? Are the cops going to come to confiscate your IUD? Will they snatch it from you upon your next physical exam regardless of your wishes? Or are they indirectly saying that responsible condom use does not protect anyone against STD's?
> 
> So I told a fib and got the ParaGuard.



Okay, that was funny. I pictured some cop approaching you cautiously going..."Ma'am, there seems to be a problem here". I should have done more research first and lied. Next time I'll be in a ten year relationship.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 21, 2007)

I use the Nuvoring and couldn't be fricken happier. I've been on the pill but thats how I got my child now. I'm just bad at taking pills. I tried the Depo Shot. I bled through some and also..this was the real kicker..HAD NO SEX DRIVE!. It was like someone chopped my arm off. They don't tell you that is a possibility when you get the shot. But it was awful for me. I looked into the IUD. But I really didn't want a fish line hanging out of me. Just not so romantic in my book when you want some oral attention if you know what I mean..LOL. Also tried spermicides. I get yeast infections almost immediately from those. So I tried the nuvoring. It's amazing. No pill to take. I can take it out for 3 hours at a time if it bugs a guy during sex. Most guys don't even notice it unless the are um...rather large..LOL. I just love this thing. It's really easy to put in. It stays in place. Don't even feel it. The only issue once was that I took it out..placed it in the bathroom with some toilet paper. Forgot later i was my ring and flushed it down the toilet...brilliant me..LOL. Then I was screwed up that month. But really..coldn't be happier. 

One thing with birth control. It seems the larger you are..the less effective it is. Also some like the patch aren't even available if you are over I think its 200 pounds. Just be careful guys 

Di


----------



## Rowan (Aug 21, 2007)

Depo Provera which i have been on since 98 and love and adore. They say it causes weight gain (hi..im so fat id probably never noticed), but that's about it. I no longer have pesky menstrual periods... hallelujah...love the stuff


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 21, 2007)

Blue_Rainbow3 said:


> I felt irritated as she sat there and explained how to use a diaphragm, how is that any more different than an IUD. Both require condom use to prevent an STI, one is just more convenient. It frankly felt a little judgmental, but maybe that's cause I don't like hearing the word no.



Well, who can blame you for being upset? Particularly when it's your body and your sex life they're talking about. Personally, I think as an adult, we should be able to control our reproduction with any legal product that is out there, provided we're willing to take the consequences. NO method is without risk (except abstinence, blah blah blah) and pregnancy carries risk as well. So, if you're willing to go into it knowing that if you DO decide to schtupp a dozen guys per month without using a condom you'll likely get a nasty STI, one that could even KILL you, then why not? Whose body is it anyway? 

Oh and I disagree that the only difference between a diaphragm and the IUD is "convenience". The IUD is also a helluva lot more effective at preventing pregnancy than even the best-placed diaphragm.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 19, 2007)

I didn't want to start a new thread about this....so I hope people see it.


I'm a bleeder. Like SERIOUSLY. I have was starting to wonder if I would ever get my period back after the ectopic when in July the heavens, so to speak, opened. And I bled. And I bled. And I bled some more. So much so that I went to the Dr's like 3 different times. They put me on 2 types of acid and a hormone pill to stop it whilst in America and to try to get it under control.

WELL, lol. Today is the first day I haven't bled since I got back from the states. I started bleeding again 3 days before our flight back to the UK (FUN!!!). When I say I bleed....I mean like bleeeeeeed. Going through 2 pads back to back every 1.5 hours, dropping clots the size of plum tomatoes. I know, not pretty....try living it.

Now my question is this. I have yet another appointment in 2 days. I'm going to request birth control now that it is not preventing me from leaving the house. After doing my research, I am thinking the "mini pill" or a progesterone only pill (POP) is the way to go.

I was wondering if anyone has experience with POP? Also do you know of any name brands it gets sold under? I have done some research but am not exactly sure of what I am going to say to my GP, lol. "hi I want a progesterone birth control bill...gimme!" lol

Any advice would be fabulous.

Will be nice not to fuss with condoms since I am latex sensitive and they cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## persimmon (Sep 19, 2007)

They're actually "progestin-only pills" because the hormone in them isn't real progesterone. In the US the common ones are Ortho Micronor and Ovrette, and their associated generics. In the UK there are also Cerazette and Femulen, which are formulated with other progestins.

A lot of the un-pill methods are progestin-only: Depo-Provera (the shot), Implanon/Norplant/Jadelle, Mirena and Progestasert.

Have I mentioned how much I <3 my Mirena? It really has made my periods much lighter.

p


----------



## Aurora (Sep 19, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread about this....so I hope people see it.
> 
> 
> I'm a bleeder. Like SERIOUSLY. I have was starting to wonder if I would ever get my period back after the ectopic when in July the heavens, so to speak, opened. And I bled. And I bled. And I bled some more. So much so that I went to the Dr's like 3 different times. They put me on 2 types of acid and a hormone pill to stop it whilst in America and to try to get it under control.
> ...




Oh girl, I HEAR you. I just spent all summer traveling in the southwest and around Ohio with a sometimes heavy, heavy period (clots not as big as yours, but often quarter-sized).

I got my period screwed up after going off the depo shot some years before. I had an ultrasound done as well to see if something else might be causing it (something to do with my uterus) and instead they found a cyst on my overy (though my doc said it was probably unrelated to my period troubles). ANYWAY, I was prescribed the birth control pill Ortho Tri-cyclen Lo which I guess is the common combination one. IT WORKED. I couldn't believe it. Finally free from my period. And I was told it should take care of the cyst too.

So yeah, maybe look into that.  Sure worked for me but I know everyone's different.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 23, 2007)

i miss being on the pill. My periods were so light and I never had cramps. It was heaven! but unforunately, Im poor and dont have insurance at the moment. but its cool, not like im having sex anyway.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Sep 23, 2007)

I was hoping this topic would come up because I've had some strange issues in the last few years with taking the pill. 

I've been on the pill three different time in the past 11 years...

The first time I went on it I was 16, my doctor prescribed Marvelon 21. At that time I weighed around 150lbs, I had NO problems (other than a bit of weight gain) and I loved it, infact I stayed on it until I was 22... when I decided to give my body a break.

By the time I was 25, I had taken the morning after pill 4 times... It became obvious I needed to be some form of birth control again so I attempted to go back on the same brand of OCP I had taken in my teens. Nearly 40lbs heavier, I spent the next 6 months bleeding TWICE a month, praying my body would eventually adjust. It didn't, so I stopped taking the pill yet again... however the spotting continued off and on for the next 2 years.

My doctor continuously recommended Depo, but I've always be opposed to the idea for various reasons.

Frusterated, I finally went to see a specialist in February. She didn't find anything physically wrong that could explain the random spotting. Infact she said I was in good health and perscribed a different OCP for women prone to mid-cycle bleeding. She also told me that the pill will not work as well if you are 200lbs, which I obviously am (ofcourse increasing the dosage would pose entirely NEW health concerns (clotting, high blood pressure, etc...) that are best avoided if possible).

So I've been on this new pill (Cyclen) for 8 months now and although I still tend to spot lightly about 2 weeks before my period, I'm going to stay on it. I truly believe my weight is a major reason for the spotting and aside from that, I'm totally satisfied. 

Has anyone else had this problem with their OCP?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I didn't get birth control yet I wasn't able to see my GP, just some random dr...and she was pretty obsessed with my weight, lol, not in a bad way...it just kept coming back to " so what are you doing about it?" but yeah, she refused to give me anything with estrogen in...fine, I didn't want it anyhow, lol, my body makes PLENTY. But she had to make phone calls or something about mixing a hormone with a progestin only bc etc. So who knows, he might have to always use condoms


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 24, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well I didn't get birth control yet I wasn't able to see my GP, just some random dr...and she was pretty obsessed with my weight, lol, not in a bad way...it just kept coming back to " so what are you doing about it?" but yeah, she refused to give me anything with estrogen in...fine, I didn't want it anyhow, lol, my body makes PLENTY. But she had to make phone calls or something about mixing a hormone with a progestin only bc etc. So who knows, he might have to always use condoms



Have you thought about a projesterone cream?? I have used one for years to regulate my period. It's pretty good at keeping me regular even if I still have heavy periods sometimes. It sounds to me like you are estrogen dominant which will cause too much tetosterone as well and your progesterone levels could be extremely low.

I suggest doing some research online about natural progesterone cream and if it can help you and I can recommend the brand KAL. I started using it to regulate my periods due to PCOS. But I am not a doctor or an expert I just know what helped me. 

I am not a fan of BC pills they can be very dangerous for women of size.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 24, 2007)

I started on birth control pills about 16 years ago...originally taking Ortho Tri-Cyclen. I had NO problems at all. My periods arrived like clockwork. 2 1/2 days in length...light as hell...never used more than a panty liner. Perfection. About 3 years ago...when I turned 40, I asked my gyno about switching to the Ortho Tri-Cyclen LO. She said it would be a good idea, as I was getting older. I asked if I needed to start planning some other type of hormone treatment as I was heading towards menopause and she said no...I could stay on the pill until menopause and have no problems. She switched me to the Ortho Tri-Cyclen LO and I love it as much as the regular Ortho Tri-Cyclen...no problems at all. 

Well, about 6 months ago I went for my annual exam and right off the bat she says that I need to get my cholesterol checked.... being on the pill after age 40 is risky with high cholesterol. I had no problem with that, BUT, being 3 years over 40, she never said a word about this being the case before now. Well, I got my cholesterol checked...and it was a whopping 219. Now I realize that under 200 is desireable, BUT considering my poor diet, I didn't think it was so bad. Especially since my mother's is like 285 and my bosses is over 300. SO, she refused to give me the prescription! I was pissed, to say the very least. She recommended condoms, and told me to get my cholesterol down. 

Well...the condoms are one major pain in the ass, but I'm using them. I've also made a huge effort to lower my cholesterol. In six months, I've gotten it down to 204. I had bloodwork done and had the results sent to her. She agreed to let me go back on the pill for 3 months, but wants me to prove that I am still working on getting my cholesterol down, and wants it under 200 in the next months. SO, I'm still working on it.

I started back on the pill this past Sunday. THANK GOD. As I've been dating someone new, I'll still be using condoms... at least for a while. BUT, I absolutely HATED not knowing when my periods would start. The flow didn't change much while off the pill, but just the consistency in arrival is major league for me.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think that I've had the chance to post on the Health Forum yet.... I have to say, I am loving what I'm reading!

I just thought I'd hop in here and mention a surgical procedure called an Endometrial Ablation. It is for only for women who are 100% sure they DO NOT want children! But, from what I'm told it is absolutely fantastic.

It's an outpatient surgery where the lining of the uterus is destroyed. It is an alternative to a hysterectomy... Not to mention, you get to keep all of your girly parts!

My mom had this surgery last November and a friend of mine had it at the beginning of this month. Both are absolutely THRILLED!

My mother is young, only 45, and she hated dealing with her abnormal period and other complications. After having this procedure, she no longer has cramps, periods, or clotting. She is also thankful for not having to deal with birth control (the women in my family are known for making babies well into their 40s).

Anyway.... I know how happy my mom is with her choice. Just thought I'd throw it out there.

Here is a link with more information: http://women.webmd.com/Women-Medical-Reference/Endometrial-ablation-16200


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG!!!! I loooove my GP!!

LOL. I never thought I would say that here. Turns out....that the UK is not full of evil wankers, lol....that's just all I happen to get the first 7 months of living here....but now...I'm starting to get how things work here in the UK, lol. And thus, I have a GP I LOVE!!!

She's got a feminist slant I do believe and she talks about my weight like it's nothing! Well not like it's nothing...it's just that she's mentions how my size will effect certain drugs etc and what we can do to fix it...and while she says it, she makes eye contact and does not talk down to me. It's basically like "you're heavy so we need to tweak this a little to get it to work for you, but we will find something" AWESOME!

ok, I'm done making verbal love to my gp now, lol.

I have birth control...Praise Jesus! lol.

I can't take it yet cos I've been put on antibiotics for this crap in my head. My sinuses hurt to the touch and I am dizzy as all hell. I feel better in the head today but every joint in my body feels stiff and arthritic like. (boy I'm chatty today!) 

But yeah _*I GOT BIRTHCONTROL PILLS!!!!

*_Femulen...a progesterone only pill. And since I do not smoke, rarely drink, don't do drugs and only want to be on the pill for a year and a half...the risks, while still there, are minimized.

I am pleased.

The risk with the progesterone only pill is if i do get preggo whilst on it (rare) it would be ectopic...so if I feel preggo, I should do a test immediately, as I do not ever wish to go through that ever again.

I am thus please. After I get over this crap (1 week on antibiotics) and the first 2 weeks on the pill....We will save £28 on condoms! (damn latex allergy!)

wooohoooo. I'm so happy!!! Can you tell????


----------



## love dubh (Oct 8, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> OMG!!!! I loooove my GP!!
> 
> LOL. I never thought I would say that here. Turns out....that the UK is not full of evil wankers, lol....that's just all I happen to get the first 7 months of living here....but now...I'm starting to get how things work here in the UK, lol. And thus, I have a GP I LOVE!!!
> 
> ...



Cheers to your renewed happy healthy hawtsex life, girl!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 20, 2009)

*major necro post bump*
I'm confused as what kind I should use. Several years ago, I tried lo-estrin but had to discontinue usage due to it messing with my emotional state, i.e. perma-pms. I already have issues with anxiety and don't need something that would increase it. 
I also feel I'm at an increased risk for blood clots due to varicose veins in my legs, sodium sensitivity plus edema in my feet/ankles. Don't want to press my luck. Plus, I really, really, really don't want to gain weight. That's a biggie, too.I also tend to have trouble with cystic acne breakouts on my chin/upper lip during my time of month. There has to be some form of hormonal birth control that works, but it seems like I'm a crappy candidate. During my most recent gynecological exam, the doctor was hesitant to prescribe me anything due to my size and family medical history.


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 25, 2009)

I tried the Depo Shot. I bled through some and also..this was the real kicker..HAD NO SEX DRIVE!. It was like someone chopped my arm off. They don't tell you that is a possibility when you get the shot. But it was awful for me. 

Totally agree with this, i was on the Depo shot for 8-9 years and it killed my sex drive, i had no period at all with it though, have been off it for less then a year. Am looking for a new contraceptive as well, have tried 3 different brands of the pill, 2 made me sick and another i was very emotional, with all 3 i had constant periods.


----------



## Cors (Aug 25, 2009)

MissToodles, do you have any luck with Yasmin? It is not as strong as Diane, but it supposedly clears up your skin too. I have the least side effects on it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 25, 2009)

Miss Toodles, so what did your doctor suggest for you? Abstaining? 

Has anyone talked to you about an IUD, specifically Mirena? Yes, it has hormones, but they almost entirely stay in the reproductive area and so most people don't have the same risks or side effects that they get from oral contraceptives that have to make it aaaalllll through the body before settling into your girlie bits. It might be worth looking into.

Other than that, if you don't want hormonal contraception, it's the old reliables like diaphragm, condoms, cervical caps, stuff like that.

Most people I know like the Mirena, though. It's a bit painful to put in but once it's in you're good for 5 years.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My healthcare provider talked me into getting a Mirena....
> They opened up my cervix (which was very painful to me), found that my uterus runs on the small end as far as the size of uterus's go (yes, even after carrying a set of twins), inserted the Mirena. My uterus had a mighty cramp and pushed it right back out... immediately. My uterus rejected it......
> 
> 
> Oh... and they left the bloody IUD on the counter while they went out of the room to let me get dressed. It wasn't pretty......



I like the sound of the Mirena....but this is what happened to me. I do understand that I might be an unusual case though.

A BBW I work with recently got the Mirena- and she told me that she quickly gained 20 lbs from it. Thought I would share that just in case it's an issue for anyone.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 27, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Miss Toodles, so what did your doctor suggest for you? Abstaining?
> 
> Has anyone talked to you about an IUD, specifically Mirena? Yes, it has hormones, but they almost entirely stay in the reproductive area and so most people don't have the same risks or side effects that they get from oral contraceptives that have to make it aaaalllll through the body before settling into your girlie bits. It might be worth looking into.
> 
> ...



I have the Paraguard IUD which has no hormones in it at all. That may be an option.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 27, 2009)

so many things to think about, thanks.

I don't think the gynecologist thought I was sexually active. She didn't ask me. Assumptions, assumptions! hmmph. I had to bring it up with her. Anyway, I'm not going back to her, the quest for a new gynecologist continues. She wasn't rude, I just don't think she's thorough at all but rather brusk in her manner.


----------

